# What breed is he?



## Nrslab (Jun 28, 2021)

Does anyone recognize this breed? And any estimate on his age?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's a story behind this, I'm sure. 

He's a he, older but unknown how old. Rough warty looking legs kind of says old, so if you see that in his legs he's a little long in the tooth.

Watch to make sure he'll eat those pellets. Many birds are raised on crumbles and won't transition to pellets.


----------



## Nrslab (Jun 28, 2021)

He was in my son's garden when they found him. Do not know where he came from. Lol. They do raise hens in their chicken coop. They were thinking that he was a baby.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice clean legs so, yep he's still a youngster. 

He's probably a mix breed. 

He heard the girls and decided to introduce himself. Chances are he came from somewhere that had more than one male and he was the low bird.


----------



## Nrslab (Jun 28, 2021)

Thank you for your knowledge!!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awwww he just wanted some friends! Or someone found out they had a rooster and knew you had chickens… that happens too. 
Congrats on the new guy!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

How tame is he?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That's funny he looks so small, but face wise he looks like 2. Where is its tail? yours looks like this one only yours is a different color, the one in this pic is a modern game bird and they come in the color yours is to they're are lots of different colors.


----------

